# Lightroom 4.3 final release available



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2012)

Lightroom 4.3 is now available as a final release, instead of a release candidate.  If you were using the RC, don't forget to update, otherwise it'll tell you the RC's expired in a few weeks time.

New camera support including the Canon 6D.

Various bug fixes, including some people are seeing performance improvements

Further HiDPI support for Retina Apple MacBook Pro's 

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2012/12/13/whats-new-in-lightroom-4-3/


----------



## Conanian (Dec 13, 2012)

And its fast in loading photos


----------



## Gene_mtl (Dec 13, 2012)

Still no fix for the broken Auto-tone in the 2012 process.   Guess we need to wait for Lightroom 5


----------



## donoreo (Dec 13, 2012)

Gene_mtl said:


> Still no fix for the broken Auto-tone in the 2012 process.   Guess we need to wait for Lightroom 5


Auto Tone was mostly fixed in 4.2.  Before that it was horrid, but 4.2 improved it greatly.  Granted, it is still not as good as it was for 2010 process.


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't see much change, if any, between 4.2, 4.3rc, and 4.3. It works well on some shots, and poorly on others. But I don't lose much if I try it.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 13, 2012)

LR4.3 should be exactly the same as 4.3RC unless there were minor corrections made to the final code.  I agree with you that the AutoTone works on most of the shots, buit I still have problems with the Whites adjustment being over corrected on some shots.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2012)

clee01l said:


> LR4.3 should be exactly the same as 4.3RC unless there were minor corrections made to the final code.



Just to clarify, changes were made between the RC and final, but not to the auto tone code.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Dec 14, 2012)

clee01l said:


> LR4.3 should be exactly the same as 4.3RC unless there were minor corrections made to the final code.  I agree with you that the AutoTone works on most of the shots, but I still have problems with the Whites adjustment being over corrected on some shots.



I never use release candidates. And I've seen absolutely no improvement in Auto tone in either 4.2 or 4.3. The majority of images are grossly underexposed. I agree I an achieve a better final image in LR4 than I did in LR2. But I need to work at least 3 times more to obtain that result.


----------



## keithz829 (Dec 14, 2012)

I didn't install the RC and downloaded 4.3 this afternoon.  When I try to open the file to install it, nothing happens.  I've tried double-clicking on the icon and right-clicking on it and selecting Open, but all it does is spin for a while and then stop.  Anyone else seeing this activity?  It surely baffles me.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 14, 2012)

keithz829 said:


> I didn't install the RC and downloaded 4.3 this afternoon...but all it does is spin for a while and then stop.


 Your download may be corrupt. Try a fresh download.  The file downloaded is an ~800MB Executable Zip.  Clicking on it should cause it to unzip into a package that contains the Install program which should start automatically.  So you should see Windows UAC do its little dance twice.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 14, 2012)

keithz829 said:


> Anyone else seeing this activity?  It surely baffles me.



I've seen a reference to a similar-sounding problem on Vista, though that was 64bit. In that case the problem was fixed by running the System File Checker from an Admin Command Prompt: "sfc /scannow" (without the quotes).

BTW, another reported problem with Vista is when trying to run the install from a network drive. If you are doing that, try moving the download file to a local drive before trying to install it.

EDIT: Another possible solution, and perhaps one you could try first: If you open the File Properties dialog of the .exe and select the General  tab you will see text “This file came from another computer and might be  blocked to help protect this computer” in the bottom. And if you click the  Unblock button to the right of the text, the .exe may open  successfully by double clicking.


----------



## Karayuschij (Dec 14, 2012)

The new icons are so bad…
Why do it better when you can do it worst?……

4.2






4.3


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2012)

You're not the only one to make that observation Karayuschij, hopefully they just ran out of time and will update them further.


----------



## bobrobert (Dec 14, 2012)

Problems reported on other forums about the download not going to the chosen folder the person chose. It depended somewhat on the browser chosen. Personally I used Firefox and when it finished downloading it wouldn't complete. I chose a different folder and it started all over again and it downloaded successfully.


----------



## wianb (Dec 14, 2012)

I have alluded to this before; LR is becoming "the Jack of all trades and the master of none". IMHO it should be concentrating on the core essentials of DAM, Develop and Export. Whilst the other "bits" are useful, Book, Slideshow, Map, Web etc they detract from what LR set out to be. Look at the 2 comments above re poor Auto Tone and iffy icons in the latest release.
Time to move away from LR and look at something else? Capture One 7...fantastic developer of RAW but comes with a very poor implementation of DAM, no support for DNG and expensive at €300!
Capture NX2, quirky interface, not available as a true 64bit application, no DAM BUT nothing comes close to it for developing NEFS.
So where do I go from here? Capture NX2 as my developer and Idimager (now discontinued but still the best) for DAM.
I shall revisit LR at version 5.


----------



## bobrobert (Dec 14, 2012)

I shall revisit LR at version 5.

There will be more bloat to attract more customers. Ironically most photographers are demanding more tools that PS has. I sympathise with you. Less bloat and concentrate on improving the core components.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 14, 2012)

wianb said:


> I have alluded to this before; LR is becoming "the Jack of all trades and the master of none". IMHO it should be concentrating on the core essentials of DAM, Develop and Export. Whilst the other "bits" are useful, Book, Slideshow, Map, Web etc they detract from what LR set out to be. Look at the 2 comments above re poor Auto Tone and iffy icons in the latest release.



Agreed but would include Print.


----------



## keithz829 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you TNG!  Your tip about the block/unblock in the properties did the trick.  It is now extracting to be installed.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 15, 2012)

That's good to hear, thanks for reporting back.

But the thanks should really go to a poster on another forum, as she's the one who worked out the solution. I'll let her know.


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 15, 2012)

Updated today.
We will see how we go.
If there is anything startling I will post it.
If have noticed the strange icons as already mentioned.

Tony Jay


----------



## bobrobert (Dec 15, 2012)

What are the strange icons? I haven't noticed any.


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 15, 2012)

Bob, just look under the histogram in the Develop module at the adjustment brush icon etc.

Tony Jay


----------



## Jddolbee (Dec 15, 2012)

keithz829 said:


> I didn't install the RC and downloaded 4.3 this afternoon.  When I try to open the file to install it, nothing happens.  I've tried double-clicking on the icon and right-clicking on it and selecting Open, but all it does is spin for a while and then stop.  Anyone else seeing this activity?  It surely baffles me.



I had the same problem with the downloaded file not opening.  I deleted it and re-downloaded then it opened ok.


----------



## donoreo (Dec 15, 2012)

bobrobert said:


> I shall revisit LR at version 5.
> 
> There will be more bloat to attract more customers. Ironically most photographers are demanding more tools that PS has. I sympathise with you. Less bloat and concentrate on improving the core components.


The one new feature I would love is content aware cloning with a brush.  I would never have to leave LR then.


----------



## bobrobert (Dec 16, 2012)

Tony Jay said:


> Bob, just look under the histogram in the Develop module at the adjustment brush icon etc.
> 
> Tony Jay



I still don't see anything strange.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2012)

Lightroom 4.3 is now available as a final release, instead of a release candidate.  If you were using the RC, don't forget to update, otherwise it'll tell you the RC's expired in a few weeks time.

New camera support including the Canon 6D.

Various bug fixes, including some people are seeing performance improvements

Further HiDPI support for Retina Apple MacBook Pro's 

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2012/12/13/whats-new-in-lightroom-4-3/


----------



## Tony Jay (Dec 16, 2012)

Bob the icons are definitely different to those in Lr4.2.
It is an aesthetic difference - no issues with functionality.

Tony Jay


----------



## Allan Olesen (Dec 16, 2012)

bobrobert said:


> I still don't see anything strange.


Take a look at the icon for the red eye reduction tool.

In version 4.2, the icon was very obviously the iris and pupil of an eye. In version 4.3 it just looks like a radio button.

(And the fact that this was changed between 4.3 Release Candidate and 4.3 makes me wonder if Adobe has another definition of "Release Candidate" than the one I know. I would only expect bug fixes but not any new features or content to be introduced in a final version after a Release Candidate.)


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 16, 2012)

Bob,

Look at post #12 in this thread for a picture of the old and new icons.

Hal


----------



## bobrobert (Dec 16, 2012)

The differences look insignificant...so insignificant I didn't notice.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2012)

Allan Olesen said:


> (And the fact that this was changed between 4.3 Release Candidate and 4.3 makes me wonder if Adobe has another definition of "Release Candidate" than the one I know. I would only expect bug fixes but not any new features or content to be introduced in a final version after a Release Candidate.)



The new icons were considered a bug fix - the low res versions were really fuzzy on the retina displays.  They just didn't have time to drop them in for the RC.  They may change again yet, but since they don't really affect anything long term, that's unlikely to cause anyone a big problem.


----------



## jwajwa (Dec 20, 2012)

When the download for 4.3 is complete and it is uploaded onto the pc will it automatically delete the previous version. Just want to save file space. And if not can I delete the previous version with fear of losing anything? Thanks..

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, the installation process for 4.3 will automatically replace the previous version (provided that the previous version is a dot release of LR4). It won't replace a previous version of Lightroom such as LR2 or LR3.


----------



## Worjam (Dec 20, 2012)

I am experiencing a crash on start up since upgrading yesterday to 4.3.  any advice would be much appreciated as Adobe is no help.

Process:         Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 [2788]
Path:            /Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4
Identifier:      com.adobe.Lightroom4
Version:         Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.3 [865747] (4.3)
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [193]
User ID:         501


Date/Time:       2012-12-20 11:13:35.143 -0500
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.8.2 (12C60)
Report Version:  10


Interval Since Last Report:          1777180 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           9
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  26788 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   9
Anonymous UUID:                      92B85D50-4F78-0FAC-FDC8-560219197D76


Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread


Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000


Application Specific Information:
*** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'LuaRunException', reason: 'Could not find namespace: AgBezels'
terminate called throwing an exception
abort() called


----------



## flashpixx (Dec 27, 2012)

moved to 4.3 recently with no problems. Pleased to note that it also fixed the export issue I had with Zenfolio plug-in. Very happy LR4 user here


----------



## Peak Photo (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm certainly finding LR4.3 much more responsive


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 28, 2012)

That's good to hear Peak Photo, and welcome to the forum!


----------

